# Adding a small "roof overhang" to back of garage?



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

So... since everything is gettig bigger or smaller these days, we received this GIANT recycling "dumpster" which is about 4.5" high, the same as my garbage "dumpster". So now I have a super-easy time recycling and obviously plenty of room for trash .... however, it's not easy to find a place to put these things.

Behind my garage there's this "dead space" that's just filled with pachysandra (sp?). The space is practically begging to just have a little area maybe 4' by 10' done with pavers. Back there I'd keep the recycling dumpster, garbage dumpster and bags o' yard waste and brush etc, until I can haul it away.

Well I'd like to have a little bit of coverage over it just so the rain doesn't hammer down on whatever I've got there. The roof would only need to be the same size, maybe 10' wide and 4' deep. I was trying to figure out if there was an idea to do this without beams at the far end, just attaching the roof to the existing wall and bracing it there somehow, almost in the shape of an "A" if you look at it from the side.

Any ideas? I google the heck out of this and everything seems to involve beams at the far end.....


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Simplest method would be to build a simple frame and cover it with corrugated metal / plastic. That could be held up with a minimum of framing attached via ledger boards and some joist hangers or some metal tube framing. If you want it to have shingles and sheathing you would need a more involved framing system but the basic concept would stay the same. You might need a column at the corners to carry some of the load. 

Do you have pictures?


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

This is the only one I have handy.










http://www.fototime.com/{F24C0E8D-167E-48B1-9D9A-14687475E5C7}/origpict/IMG_3861_986x739.jpg


I can't format it for some reason - it's blocked at work.

I actually considered putting posts on it, the main reason I'm trying to avoid it is that I believe they have to be anchored into the same foundation as the garage so they can "move" together. Is that right?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If the new overhang is of really light construction, like fiberglass corrugated sheets on aluminum tubing, it needs to be held down so it doesn't rip away in the wind.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd prefer to keep it constructed out of wood if that's at all possible.

I wouldn't have a problem putting posts on the far end of it, like I said I was jus under the impression that whatever the posts are anchored in had to be one-piece w/ the rest of the foundation.


Here is a random picture I found. Something like this:


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

OOOHHH!! How cool is this thing?

Too bad the company is in Hong Kong...


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

with a 10' span you will need a double 2x8 minimum at the front in addtion to columns or some form of bracing. if you build anything more than a basic frame i would at least run it by an engineer to make sure you arent over-extending anything (like the wall of your house.)


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

You know what you're right, a 10' span is going to add up in terms of weight.

If you factor in the size of the barrels, then this could actually be accomplished with a 6' by 3' overhang. Perhaps it would be more manageable as far as size. It would be nice to have it made of wood.

I'm trying to figure out if it is indeed a requirement for the posts on such a thing to be anchored into the same foundation as the rest of the garage, but reading the code book is like reading Greek to me (I don't know Greek BTW).


----------

